# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  خارطة القطيف ومناطقها قبل الدفن...

## اسير الهوى

هذي صورة للقطيف ومناطقها 

تاروت ....... صفوى .......  العوامية ....... القديح ...... الابحاري ...... التوبي ...... السويكت ...... الجارودي ......حلة محيش ....... ام الحمام ...... الجش ....... عنك ...... سيهات

ووفي بعد مناطق ثانية بس هذي المشهورة منها

ارض غالية وكل شي فيها غالي
فيها روحي وعليلي واطيب انفاسي

ثراها طيبي وحبها اهلي وعيالي
ابد ماتركها ولو كان هالزمن قاسي

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 

بروح اشوفها في غوغل ارث بعد

----------


## فرح

تسلم اخوووي ياســـــر
ع الطرح ..الحلووو والرااائع 
بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العاافيه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
موفق

----------


## سيناريو

الله يعطيك العافيه خيو ياسر 
بارك الله فيك على الطرح

----------


## أسرار الليل

يعطيكـ العافيهـ أخوي 
عجبتني الخريطه بدل البحرين والإمارات وقطر والسعوديهـ ....الخ 
حطو العواميه وتاروت والجاروديه ....الخ 
كان زين لو يعطونا اياها في الجغرافيا هههههههههه
مشكور وما قصرت ...
.. تحياتي ..

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يسووور 
انشاالله ازورها قريباااااااا
يسلمووو :rolleyes:

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مشكور خيو ياسر على الخريطة

وزي ما قالت اسرار الليل جان زين عطونا وياها في الجغرافيه

دمتــ بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حلوة الخريطة عجبتني ,,,

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي عالطرح,,

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الله يحفظ القطيف وماجاورها* 




*وزين حطيت الخريطه عرفنا مناطق بعض ناس وناس علشان مايضيعونا مره ثانيه * 



*يعطيك العافيه ومشكور*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله ماني فيه الخريطة حاجة عجبتني اسم حلو >> لقبها خخخ
يسلمووو ياسر علي وزي ماقالوا الأخوان كان زين لو عطونا ويها في الجغرافيا 
تسلم الأيادي
تحيااااتي

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي ياسر

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

ارض غالية وكل شي فيها غالي
فيها روحي وعليلي واطيب انفاسي

ثراها طيبي وحبها اهلي وعيالي
ابد ماتركها ولو كان هالزمن قاسي

تسلم أخي ياسر علي 

رحم الله والديك 
أدور على هيك خريطه 

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلم اخووي ع الطرح الرائع*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*ننتظر جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## بسمه الم

يعجز الكلام عن وصف هادي البلد 
منغلاه

عاجز الوصف يعطيه حقه

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله يعطيك العافية 
تسلم أخي ياسر علي

----------


## الأفضل

للأسف تخيلو حساوي ماجيت القطيف بس رايح اجي في محرم القادم انشاءالله

----------


## وردة البنفسج

مشكورررررررررر اخوي ياسر علي
الله يعطيك العافيه
ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## حكاية حب

الله يعطيك العاافيه 
خريطه حلوه 
عجبني موقع التوبي 
تخيل خريطة المملكه موقع التوبي في الوسط 
كإنه الرياض العاصمه 
هههه
يسلموو يسلمووو يسلموووو

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيك العافية على الطرح ..*

----------


## شريف

تسلم اخوي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يحفظ هالمناطق*

*ويحفظ اهلها ياكريم * 

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ياسر*

*وتسلم الايادي يارب* 

*خارطة جداً روعه*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*الله يسلم الايادي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الف شكر للجميع على مرورهم وآسف على التأخير

يحفظكم الله من كل شر

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الله يرحم ايام قبل 
كانت القطيف كلها بحر واشجار كانها غابة 
تعال الحين كلها بيوت 

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااه 
من زمن الاول

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو يسرو على الطرح 
بس الصورة ماطلع عندي 
على العموم يعطيك العافية

----------


## أباالصلط

مشكور يا غالي على هالمعلومات

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكوور اخوي
ياسر علي
على الخريطة 
الله يحفظ القطيف واهلها يااارب 
تحياتي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## hmd_love

أدري الموضوع قديم ، لكني أحتاج الى هذة الخريطة للأهمية ، لكن للأسف وصلة الخريطة مقطوعة
فالرجاء ممن لديه هذه الخريطة "*خارطة القطيف ومناطقها قبل الدفن" أن يضعها هنا للجميع
*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> هذي صورة للقطيف ومناطقها 
> *الصورة مش طالعه عندي* 
> *أرجوك أخويي مشرفنا العزيز اسير الهوى أعد رفعها فضلا فإنني في أتم الحاجة إلى رؤيتها* 
> 
> تاروت ....... صفوى ....... العوامية ....... القديح ...... الابحاري ...... التوبي ...... السويكت ......  
> *ما فيه في القطيف قرية إسمها السويكت* 
> *نعم فيه عائلة إسمها عائلة السويكت* 
> *لكن فيه قرية إسمها:* 
> *]الشويكة[* 
> ...



*نعم أخي و هذه القرى التي أنت تعرضت لتسميتها هنا هي سلة الخير هي سلة الإمداد بالنعمة و أكل العيش فهي القرى الفلاحية* 
*و لكن هناك القرى الصناعية التي لم تتطرق لها* 
*فشكرا و اسمح لي على التصحيح لأن ذلك تاريخ و لا يكن المرور عليه و تركه*  
*و شكرا*

----------


## همســ المشاعر

*تسلم اخوي  على هذة الصور

الله يحفظ هذة المناطق بحق محمد وال محمد

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية والصحة يارب

رعاااك الباري من كل سوء

تحياااااااتي*

*همســ المشاعر*

----------


## قمر القطيف

يسلمووووووووو اخوي ويعطيك الف عاااااااافية
تقبل مروري وتحياتي
قمر القطيف

----------


## ارسم العشق

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## هبة السماء

مشكووووووووورين

----------


## medo_wewe

تسلم ايدك

----------

